# 2017 Morel Mushrooms



## wildshroomer

Went out here in Northumberland co and came across about a dozen or so with the smallest being about 1/2" and the biggest about 2 1/2"....phone died before i could get pic of the bigger ones.


----------



## wildshroomer

Went back out for another walk here in Northumberland co and the blacks are up.


----------



## wade

wildshroomer said:


> Went back out for another walk here in Northumberland co and the blacks are up.
> View attachment 800
> View attachment 801
> 
> View attachment 802


Oooooooo MAN !!! @wildshroomer
Howdy .. Wade Here !!!!
Man those look so Good...
They logged and Ruined All the Blacks in
My Regular spots, Where I've been Hunting 52 years
I'm 54 years old, My Daddy first Carried me in when I was 2 years old. .
Anyone use to, could walk in back then knowing they and anyone you'd see out there would walk out with Two big Paper Grocery sacks FULL..of Blacks
They logged it in 1970 and we only find one or two blacks if any at all now..
we intend to Hunt SGL in Lancaster county This Weekend Friday and Saturday and Maybe go Crazier and Hunt Sunday also..


----------



## Cassy3

wildshroomer said:


> Went back out for another walk here in Northumberland co and the blacks are up.
> View attachment 800
> View attachment 801
> 
> View attachment 802
> View attachment 801
> 
> View attachment 802


I can't wait to come across this size. I found 4 small blondes today that were also burnt


----------



## wildshroomer

Was out to a couple spots to check...found a few yellowers then went back to my black spot and they're reallly popping...


----------



## Cassy3

wildshroomer said:


> Was out to a couple spots to check...found a few yellowers then went back to my black spot and they're reallly popping...
> 
> View attachment 1162
> 
> View attachment 1163
> 
> View attachment 1164
> 
> View attachment 1165


Idk why but I prefer the black ones. I'll take any tho.. lol. Your black spot you hit today, is this the first you found any in that area? The spot I went to yesterday I was previously there and there was 4 but when I went further back that's when I really started to find them. The black ones I found were on the small side. All my other spots haven't had any so far but I haven't checked them for 3 days either so I'll probably check tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Cassy3

Cassy3 said:


> I can't wait to come across this size. I found 4 small blondes today that were also burnt


----------



## wildshroomer

I've been picking these spots for quite a few years later now.


----------



## Shane01

Found these in Lehigh county, came up within 2 days


----------



## wildshroomer

Nice find m8ty....i was out on friday and picked another black spot.









Also found a blonde in with the blacks...and some blonds at another spot...








And a half free....


----------



## Cassy3

wildshroomer said:


> I've been picking these spots for quite a few years later now.


I've had no luck finding any in spots I've picked many from previous years! Morels I've found this season are from new locations I've came across. Anyone else having no morels popping in spots previously picked from??


----------



## chase2634

Cassy3 said:


> I've had no luck finding any in spots I've picked many from previous years! Morels I've found this season are from new locations I've came across. Anyone else having no morels popping in spots previously picked from??


Found a spot in Nolde Forest last year that we found about 60-70 in one area. This year we found 2 there. Go figure..


----------



## wildshroomer

Well went to my yellow area and there were just too many to pick....I'm lucky if i picked 1/10th of whats there...the real big ones i found under an apple ...hope you enjoy the picks....im going to try and get out there again by the end of this week...


----------

